# 5D III - battery problem



## mirekti (Oct 20, 2012)

Yesterday I received 5d III. I got an extra battery too, Canon genuine (I ordered everything from B&H so no doubt in that).

This morning, as my first battery was about to get empty, I had swaped it with the other one and got cannot communicate error. I chose cancel and put the one that was at some 15% before back in. 
For some reason I got the same error for that battery as well.
Now it seems that I have an issue with both batteries.

What should I do? I mean, it is a $3000 camera and the second day I used it...
Is this a firmware problem? The camera came with 1.1.3 Is there a way to reload it? 

I cannot belive that once I finally got the camera I have to send it back. 
Should I ask for a new one? 

Is this acctually a battery or a camera problem?


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 20, 2012)

You may have a camera problem. Seems strange that two batteries would be bad. Got any friends with a 5d3 that you can test with those batteries? Do you have a battery from the 5d2 to try? Maybe take the camera to a shop and try one of their cameras or batteries.

sek



mirekti said:


> Yesterday I received 5d III. I got an extra battery too, Canon genuine (I ordered everything from B&H so no doubt in that).
> 
> This morning, as my first battery was about to get empty, I had swaped it with the other one and got cannot communicate error. I chose cancel and put the one that was at some 15% before back in.
> For some reason I got the same error for that battery as well.
> ...


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

scottkinfw said:


> You may have a camera problem. Seems strange that two batteries would be bad. Got any friends with a 5d3 that you can test with those batteries? Do you have a battery from the 5d2 to try? Maybe take the camera to a shop and try one of their cameras or batteries.
> 
> sek


Or someone with a 5D2...


----------



## mirekti (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't have anybody cos I'm not home at the moment and tomorrow I have to travel to TX.

I guess I'll bring all my boxes to TX and probably send it all back and request for a new camera.

The thing is the first battery worked fine until I swapped it with the second one. The camera reported error with that second battery and from than on with the first as well.

I finally got the camera and now if I send it I'll be out of it for who knows long :'(
Can I get a new one or they will send this one to be repaired?


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I don't have anybody cos I'm not home at the moment and tomorrow I have to travel to TX.
> 
> I guess I'll bring all my boxes to TX and probably send it all back and request for a new camera.
> 
> ...


Try charging the first.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 20, 2012)

I was just doing it. 
It is fully charged and the same error. I'm writting an e-mail to B&H.

Oh, what a bad day...


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

mirekti said:


> I was just doing it.
> It is fully charged and the same error. I'm writting an e-mail to B&H.
> 
> Oh, what a bad day...


Sorry to hear that. Hope you get a good replacement soon.


----------



## mirekti (Oct 20, 2012)

Is there a way to reset the camera or reload the firmware on it?


----------



## rpt (Oct 20, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Is there a way to reset the camera or reload the firmware on it?


Reset camera - here you go...
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1106761


----------



## mirekti (Oct 21, 2012)

rpt said:


> Reset camera - here you go...
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1106761



I tried that today. I let it out of the camera for two hours.
When I put it back the problem remained I just had to redo the clock again. Some settings were preserved though e.g. camera came with default jpeg and I changed it to raw and that remained. 

Was the battery too short time period out of camera or some settings get written somewere else?
I mean, the fact that I had to setup the clock again ment I did the "hard" reset, right?


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2012)

mirekti said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Reset camera - here you go...
> ...


Yes, you got the camera to reset. Sorry but it seems to me that you may need to send your camera back...


----------

